# Programm suche



## Ch3fk0ch (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein programm welches eine Schaltformel
(als Beispiel : L1 = S1.S2.S3 + S4 + S5    L2 = (S1+S2+S3) . S4 . S5)
in eine IL (Instruction List) umwandelt?

Gibt es sowas?

Betriebssystem ist Win7 64bit



MfG.  Ch3fk0ch


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Ch3fk0ch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein programm welches eine Schaltformel
> (als Beispiel : L1 = S1.S2.S3 + S4 + S5    L2 = (S1+S2+S3) . S4 . S5)
> in eine IL (Instruction List) umwandelt?



Du sucht also einen 

KARNAUGH nach AWL bzw. IL - Generator!

Wenn du einen KARNAUGH-MINIMIZER suchen würdest [ http://karnaugh.shuriksoft.com/ ] würde ich das verstehen.

Aber den oberen Code mal schnell in IL einzutippen geht doch fix.

Oder willst du ganze Lexika konvertieren 

Frank



AUCH interessanter THREAD: http://www.k-foren.de/showthread.php?t=103762


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2011)

Einen Konverter nach IL habe ich auch nicht anzubieten.
Aber als Minimizer kannst du auch diese beiden Tools benutzen.
http://www.iapetus.ch/IMG/zip/qmc324.zip
oder im Anhang


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (25 Februar 2011)

Ich fang gerade erst damit an, und haette das dann gerne als kontrolle benutzt ob es richtig ist was ich da geschrieben habe.
Werd mir aber mal die Minimizer anschauen, 

Danke


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Ch3fk0ch schrieb:


> Ich fang gerade erst damit an, und haette das dann gerne als kontrolle benutzt ob es richtig ist was ich da geschrieben habe.
> Werd mir aber mal die Minimizer anschauen,
> 
> Danke



Programmiere es in FUP und schalte auf AWL um, falls das bei deiner Programmierungumgebung geht.
Dann sieht du die korrekte Klammersetzung

Frank


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (25 Februar 2011)

Ich benutze CodeSys,
Hab aber gleich nochmal ne frage, wie schreibt man in AWL ein TP Modul?

Hier mal ein Bild http://img203.imageshack.us/i/97075523.jpg/

Gruß


----------

